# So What Could Be Wrong?



## speedre9 (Jun 26, 2016)

I'm using Mach 3 and V Carve Pro V4.6. I want to cut this project but when I click the cycle start
the X, and Y axis travel in the opposite direction. There doesn't seem to be anything wrong in the code,
so what do you think is wrong. I will be starting the cut from the material zero lower left corner.
Could my wires for step and direction be crossed or do I need to reverse the motors?
Please comments, solutions driving me crazy!!!


----------



## rdean (Jun 26, 2016)

The file runs fine here. it starts at the lower left hand of the material and makes two Flowers?

Any way I have to assume that you have a gantry style router so to confirm you have your axis direction correct do the following.
Move out to the center of your work area and zero out your X and Y readouts.
Press the right arrow key on the keyboard and the router should move to the right and the X numbers should be positive and get larger.
Press the left arrow key and the number should go back to zero and then get larger again but in the negative direction.
Press the up arrow key and the Y axis number should get larger in the positive direction and the router should move away from you.
Pressing the down arrow key moves the router closer to you and the number will change to the negative.

If you have a mill :
Pressing the right arrow key moves the table to the left and the number increasing to the positive.
Pressing the left arrow key moves the table to the right and the numbers decrease to the negative.
Pressing the up arrow key moves the table toward you and positive numbers.
Pressing the down arrow key moves the table away from you and toward negative numbers in the readout.

The easiest way for me to correct the direction of an axis is to swap two of the wires at that axis drive.

Hope that helps.
Ray


----------



## JimDawson (Jun 26, 2016)

Another way to reverse direction is to set the direction commands from active hi to active low or vise-versa in the Mach3 setup.  The G-code should cut as you planned.


----------



## speedre9 (Jun 27, 2016)

Another way to reverse direction is to set the direction commands from active hi to active low or vise-versa in the Mach3 setup. The G-code should cut as you planned.
If resetting active or low doesn't do it, which two wires would I switch. I have four wire motors.


----------



## JimDawson (Jun 27, 2016)

speedre9 said:


> If resetting active or low doesn't do it, which two wires would I switch. I have four wire motors.



I think you have to change all 4 wires, keeping the pairs together, and in the correct order.  A+ & A- would become B+ & B- and vise-versa.

If that doesn't work, then try swapping A+ & A-  and also swap B+ and B-


----------



## cs900 (Jun 27, 2016)

speedre9 said:


> If resetting active or low doesn't do it, which two wires would I switch. I have four wire motors.


 switching the dir in the mach3 settings will reverse your motor direction, but like rdean said, you need to make sure that your axis movement is direction-ally the same as the DRO direction.

The only other issue I could see is that you have no work offset, and you may have zero'd your G54, but not your machine coordinates.


----------



## speedre9 (Jun 27, 2016)

I have resolved the directional issue. Thank you all for your comments and suggestions.


----------



## JimDawson (Jun 27, 2016)

speedre9 said:


> I have resolved the directional issue.



What did you do to resolve the direction issue?


----------



## speedre9 (Jun 27, 2016)

I changed one axis to active low and changed the hotkeys to common Cartesian direction. That's all I did


----------

